# wood splitter overheating?



## cowman (Aug 23, 2002)

Have a 35 ton splitter with new cylinder and pump and yesterday for the first time after using it for a while fluid starting spurting out the little hole in the top of the filler plug. Has anyone had this happen before?


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Is the tank full, my tank is only 3/4 full when cold.


----------



## cowman (Aug 23, 2002)

yes, show almost full on the filler stick.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Yes, I have observed overheating on several log splitters, mostly home built ones. This comes mainly from the heat of compression from the pump bypassing pumped oil through a restriction back to the reservoir tank. Tell me about your splitter such as how it is driven, the HP of the power source, the gpm of the pump and the size of the cylinder and the type of control valve, and the size of the return line to the reservoir and cylinder supply line.


----------



## cowman (Aug 23, 2002)

It is a 35 ton with a 12.5 hp briggs motor. I got this is 2006 from TSC. I just recently got a new cylinder, pump and control valve put on it. I'm sorry I don't have the other info with me but it is all original. Thanks for your help.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

With the old setup you had no heating problem?
Do you hear any squealing or is their any indication that the engine is bogging down?
Compare the new valve to the old one, is there any difference?


----------



## cowman (Aug 23, 2002)

never a problem before and I have used this new setup some with no problem. Everything new looks just like the old. It has a 5 inch cylinder just like the old.


----------



## cowman (Aug 23, 2002)

come to think of it there is no engine bogging that I can tell but I did hear a slight squealing sound with wedge going up and down.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Probably a pressure relief valve opening....meaning the fluid is being diverted inside the valve because the relief is either set too low, or you have something else going on causing it to open.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

filters plugged,happened on my 22 ton from tsc.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Is the hydraulic oil frothy, full of bubbles in the reservoir tank after the splitter runs for a while and the oil hot?


----------



## cowman (Aug 23, 2002)

Agman ;thanks for your help. It might have a few bubbles in it. I went home last night and split maybe a half ric and it worked fine. I guess I will have to run it for a longer time to get it to overheat.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Not all hydraulic oils have the same additives. Also some reservoirs are too small. You did not mention if you have a filter, reference the bigjon post above, and if so if it is also new. Cavitation can occur from the mentioned 3 items and cavitation can result in an overflow from frothing and overheating


----------



## cowman (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes, the filter is new also.


----------

